# Bosch Router 1617EVSPK



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a fixed base Ryobi router but need a plunge router. Does anyone have an opinion on this Bosch?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The 1617 is a solid well proven router with a good plunge base. That said, I think the Milwaukee 1516 is at least as robust, very powerful, and a has a plunger that I like better. If you buy the combo kit, the 1516 offers the BodyGrip feature in the fixed base. 

Many feel the DW621 offers the smoothest plunger, but I haven't used one personally.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the way it locks when you plunge it. Instead of pushing a lever to lock it, you push a lever to move it, then let the lever go to lock it. Anyway, a sale of $179 will get me the base & router, a case, and a nice edge guide.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I like the Bosch 1617*

I have no experience with the plunge base of the Bosch 1617 - mine spends all it's time upside down under the router table. It's powerful, and I really like the soft start, variable speed, and method of changing bits. My only complaint is that the body (aluminum, magnesium, whatever???) gets an oxidized residue that makes it hard to slip into and out of the base. I have to give it a little cleaning and lubrication every two or three months to remove this oxidation. Otherwise, I love it!


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a link for a Milwaukee:

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5615-24 1.75-Horsepower Multi-Base Router Kit Includes Plunge Base and BodyGrip Fixed Base: Home Improvement

Great price !!!

Tom


----------



## Rz9w5b (Jan 23, 2008)

buy the bosch. its probably the most smooth plunge action out there. Also the plunge lock level is ergonomically perfect. i am thinking about buying another one.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> buy the bosch. its probably the most smooth plunge action out there.


I did.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I got the 1617. Didn't you get the fixed and plunge bases in the case? Do yourself a favor and order the dust collector hoods and the Deluxe Edge Guide. You won't regret it.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got all that stuff. Thanks.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I too have this router and am very pleased with it. Before I bought it I read lots of reviews and one common complaint kept popping up. Apparently the switch on this model keeps getting clogged with dust and failing. It can be restored by disassembling the switch and blowing out the dust. This has not happened to me yet, but there were so many reviews complaining of this that I thought you might like to be aware of it.Kevin H.


----------

